# TB: Convertible Top, Cleaning Seals, includes TB 61 07 08



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

VW has released a maintenance TB related to cleaning and lubricating Eos top seals.
Most of this we already know, but a few interesting recommendations/comments.
1. Special Tool VAS 6365 Hinge Supports to be used to keep roof in "maintenance" position.
2. Do Not apply lubricant with a cloth , sponge, or foam brush.
3. One bottle of special lubricant should treat 6 vehicles (6 applications).
4. They recommend lubricating the trunk lid seals
Kevin








_Modified by just4fun at 1:51 PM 10-15-2007_


_Modified by just4fun at 2:27 PM 10-15-2007_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: TB: Convertible Top, Cleaning Seals, includes TB 61 07 08 (just4fun)*

Finally, a procedure from VW for doing this job! How did you get this TB? Any chance of posting the PDF?


_Modified by solarflare at 3:20 PM 10-9-2007_


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: TB: Convertible Top, Cleaning Seals, includes TB 61 07 08 (solarflare)*

So does this mean that this is a Warranty Item?


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: TB: Convertible Top, Cleaning Seals, includes TB 61 07 08 (jmg3637)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmg3637* »_So does this mean that this is a Warranty Item?

or *at least* a solution for leaking roofs, one that VW can perform and accept responsibility for the proper operation of the seals (which is to *seal out water, etc*)
I and many others have had problems with the roof seals, and so far it seems that US customers of VW have been left to try to fix it themselves. Dealers don't know how to fix it, or even about the lubricant (listed in the owner's manual). between this and the TB regarding gluing the top/front seal to the frame







, I hope that the problem with leaks will end. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I have already bought LOTS of Krytox, but I still truly believe that lubrication should be performed *by VW*, at least the first time before giving the customer a car with *malfunctioning seals* (i.e. seals which do not seal)
William


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: TB: Convertible Top, Cleaning Seals, includes TB 61 07 08 (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Finally, a procedure from VW for doing this job! How did you get this TB? Any chance of posting the PDF?

_Modified by solarflare at 3:20 PM 10-9-2007_

I just recently purchased software that allows me to create PDF files, but I haven't figured out how to post PDF's to the site.
I know I can't upload PDF's to photobucket, I already tried. 
As soon as I figure it out, I will post PDF's of these TB's.
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: TB: Convertible Top, Cleaning Seals, includes TB 61 07 08 (jmg3637)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmg3637* »_So does this mean that this is a Warranty Item?

The issue of a TB does not automatically mean there is a warranty issue. They are issued for a variety of reasons, some identify important repairs or upgrades, some provide procedural guidelines to technicians on how to carry out a specific repair, and some are simply information only.
The dealer needs to prove the repair meets certain criteria before VW will reimburse for a warranty repair. 
With respect to this particular TB it would be reasonable to assume that if the procedure is carried out in response to a customer complaint about a leak, it would be considered by VW for warranty coverage. 
If it is performed as routine maintenance, I would imagine the customer will be billed.
Kevin












_Modified by just4fun at 11:12 AM 10-10-2007_


----------



## boxster986 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: TB: Convertible Top, Cleaning Seals, includes TB 61 07 08 (just4fun)*

I went in because my sunroof was noisy when closed and they lubricated to whole thing for free. Great service!


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: TB: Convertible Top, Cleaning Seals, includes TB 61 07 08 (just4fun)*

2. Do Not apply lubricant with a cloth , sponge, or foam brush.

Anyone dare to venture a guess as to why a foam brush shouldn't be used?
Isn't Krytox pretty inert?
Just wondering.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: TB: Convertible Top, Cleaning Seals, includes TB 61 07 08 (SoCalMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalMan* »_2. Do Not apply lubricant with a cloth , sponge, or foam brush.

Anyone dare to venture a guess as to why a foam brush shouldn't be used?
Isn't Krytox pretty inert?
Just wondering.









my _guess_ is that they are trying to avoid wasting so much soaked onto the applicator, or perhaps they are concerned about lint/crumbles of foam?
When we tried to use a heavy paper towel, the roughness of the seals seemed to encourage it to tear into lint.
William


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: TB: Convertible Top, Cleaning Seals, includes TB 61 07 08 (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
my _guess_ is that they are trying to avoid wasting so much soaked onto the applicator, or perhaps they are concerned about lint/crumbles of foam?
When we tried to use a heavy paper towel, the roughness of the seals seemed to encourage it to tear into lint.
William

Yep, you're probably right.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: TB: Convertible Top, Cleaning Seals, includes TB 61 07 08 (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
my _guess_ is that they are trying to avoid wasting so much soaked onto the applicator, or perhaps they are concerned about lint/crumbles of foam?
When we tried to use a heavy paper towel, the roughness of the seals seemed to encourage it to tear into lint.
William

That was my first inclination as well, avoid waste and possibility of lint.
Kevin


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: TB: Convertible Top, Cleaning Seals, includes TB 61 07 08 (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_1. Special Tool VAS 6365 Hinge Supports to be used to keep roof in "maintenance" position.

I haven't found the tool for _sale_ yet, but here is a German VW website (with English) which has a picture of VAS 6365. This link is to a page of tools, so look for that listing (VAS 6365) and click on the little picture of a page on the right in the same line as the listing.
Hinge supports, Eos >2006, VAS 6365
ok, this link is more direct to VAS 6365, although if you try to "put it in your shopping basket", it says "No valid order data available!"
hmm...I found a page under Body/Paintwork which allowed me to add VAS 6365 to my basket, but then I found I had to register-- which lead to a message that USA customers have a "special" site, which requires me to subscribe to the eBahn service manuals. :-(

William

_Modified by kghia at 3:50 PM 10-15-2007_


_Modified by kghia at 4:03 PM 10-15-2007_


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: TB: Convertible Top, Cleaning Seals, includes TB 61 07 08 (kghia)*

Can't understand why this is needed. You can get to all the seals without it, I know because i've done it.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: TB: Convertible Top, Cleaning Seals, includes TB 61 07 08 (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_ 
I haven't found the tool for _sale_ yet,..... ok, this link is more direct to VAS 6365, although if you try to "put it in your shopping basket", it says "No valid order data available!"
William



I wonder if VW is restricting sale of this tool to dealers only?? 
Robert makes a good point, I can access the seals without the tool, so is it really necessary? 
I suppose it may hold the roof in a more convenient position, or, perhaps it is needed for other roof service functions, and since the service dept should have one anyway, they recommend using it for seal maintenance as well?
Remember after all, the intention of these TB's is to benefit and inform the dealer network, not us John Q Public types. It shouldn't come as a surprise if they identify tools or procedures that the average home mechanic may not have access to, or feel comfortable performing.
Kevin









_Modified by just4fun at 11:47 AM 10-16-2007_


_Modified by just4fun at 11:53 AM 10-16-2007_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: TB: Convertible Top, Cleaning Seals, includes TB 61 07 08 (just4fun)*

It's probably a safety issue as the roof can drop as the hydraulic pressure decreases. I got the "roof too hot" message after I lubed the seals for the first time. I can't remember if I left the ignition on while I was lubricating (I think I might have). The TB does mention turning off the ignition. I don't recall the roof dropping so maybe the pump stays active even if the roof is stopped while the ignition is on. I don't remember hearing a pump running though.








I do remember reading someone else here had allowed their roof to drop while lubricating or cleaning and then got a system error when trying to operate the roof from the collapsed position. I believe a trip to the dealer was the result.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: TB: Convertible Top, Cleaning Seals, includes TB 61 07 08 (solarflare)*

If you stop the top just before the side pieces are disconnected from the windshield header the top won't drop and you can leave it in this position as long as you wish. I've had mine like this for hours at car shows with no problems. You can get to all the seals. Ignition is off of course.


----------



## Wiztow (Apr 10, 2012)

*How are you to apply lubricant?*

Is it safe to just use your fingers or has anyone else got some other good tips about what is good to rub it in for?


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

i use my fingers to do the seals, works it in the best. you can use a glove if you are worried about coodies but basically it is liquid teflon and often used in the food industry as a machine lubricant because of its hydrophobic inert properties.......don't recommend opcorn: but i'm sure you will be


----------



## Wiztow (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice one, thanks for the quick response. Is it easy to get from your dealer or should I just get on the interweb?


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

call the dealer first.....i just got my 2nd bottle and the dealer didn't have it just walking in....2 days later they got the delivery.......waiting for the pollen to clear before the spring application.

VW lubricant part number G 052 172 A1


----------



## zchristian1 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Lubricant*

Thanks for the part number. The guy at VW parts here didn't know what I was talking about. They charge $159 for them to apply the lubricant, for which I just paid $40. Are there any pictures or resources where I could see where to lubricate? The OP hasn't posted the PDF. 

Thanks!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

Check out the stickied thread on how to prevent leaks. I think there are pictures in there, otherwise read your manual. It's all the rough roof seals,the sunroof seals, the door and window seals. Do not do the fuzzy seal where the rear window sits by the trunk.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Yes, the original TB is posted in the TB sticky thread. 

Also check out the tech tips thread, I think there is additional info there as well. The tech tips is a large file (split into three parts) that covers all models, but you should be able to search. 

Kevin


----------



## Jimmyinala (May 19, 2012)

*Found Special ROof Tool...*

New on this forum, and thought I'd pass along....

The tool identified in the TSB as VAS6365 - Snapon tools carries them for $95/set. They don't appear to be necessary while doing the seal-lubing (just finished without the tool), but would be handy. 

Certainly needed if you're making repairs to arms/sensors/etc to keep the top in a given position.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

Jimmyinala said:


> New on this forum, and thought I'd pass along....
> 
> The tool identified in the TSB as VAS6365 - Snapon tools carries them for $95/set. They don't appear to be necessary while doing the seal-lubing (just finished without the tool), but would be handy.
> 
> Certainly needed if you're making repairs to arms/sensors/etc to keep the top in a given position.


 nice first post.....thanks for passing on the info on the trunk support tool :thumbup::beer:


----------

